# swap my select o speed for an 8 speed transmision



## wannabefarmer (Jul 3, 2011)

We have a 1968 ford 4000 (row crop 3 cyl gas) with 1300 original hours, the selet o speed went out last week and I have been told I can swap the back 1/2 of the tracor to one with an 8 speed which sounds pretty good. do I need to use a 68 row crop rear or will any 4000 back 1/2 from any year work? what about the rear 1/2 of a 2 3 or 5000?

Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea but welcome to the forum and take lots of pictures!


----------

